# My Show Setup



## Tony (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's my setup. Nothing fancy, I really need to pretty it up some I know. I also need to get a banner done at some point. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 2, 2016)

Looking sharp ... if you sale out I need to borrow some dollars

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Looking sharp ... if you sale out I need to borrow some dollars



If I sell out maybe I'll go see you and trade some dollars for some wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2016)

Keep an eye on Banners.com and Vistaprint. Get on their mailing list, they send out deals all the time. Just sent me a coupon for a free 2x4 banner all I have to pay is shipping. Have used both in the past and the quality is decent. Just plan ahead if you do outdoor shows and get a banner that will survive outdoors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks good Tony and lots of variety in your products too. I hope you do well !


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2016)

Cool! 

I'd consider working on some kind of stand to make one of those Texas boards stand upright for display purposes... the square ones you could lean against the stack until the stack gets too short, but a stand would be good for a one of them also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 2, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'd consider working on some kind of stand to make one of those Texas boards stand upright for display purposes... the square ones you could lean against the stack until the stack gets too short, but a stand would be good for a one of them also.


You could make a little replica of Mexico and stick the ass end of Texas in it to stand it up

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks guys! I did really well today, can't complain. Sold about half my stoppers and almost all of the cheese slicer boards I had. Great idea Barry @Wildthings! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

